# No overclaim in EOI but mistake in work experience section



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

I submitted my EOI for Australian 189 Visa type category in which I claimed 65 points. Out of which 10 points I got for work experience. I accidentally filled my entire work experience ( as it asked for entire work history for past 10 yeara) right from 1st day till date (date of submitting EOI) and marked all Jobs as RELEVANT (which technically is). Thus i got 10 pointa for this.

However, ACS has deducted initial 2 years. So this 2 years initial work experience, ai forgot to mark as irrelevant.

I have now got the invitation to apply for visa So cannot change my EOI.

BUT I calculated that EVEN AFTER REDUCING INITIAL 2 YEARS, my work experience ( till the date of submitting EOI) is still giving me 10 points. I have tested this by creating a sample EOI in skillselect and this time I marked initial 2 years as IRRELEVANT.

So My points remain same as 65 which i claimed.

So should I go ahead and APPLY the Visa or wait for 60 days to get it expired?


Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved your question to our Australia forum, where hopefully someone will have been through the same thing, & be able to suggest something


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Prashant, 

if your experience remain the same with or without the first two years (i.e. *5+ years but less than 8*, which yields 10 points), you can apply for the visa and submit Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s). Just mention that you want to correct the first two years as being "not relevant" because ACS did not consider them as "skilled" work, yet your points remain the same. I should not be a problem.

Edited to add: Make sure you get an updated reference letter from your current work place with a new "end/current" date (= date of EOI submission). DIBP will only give you points for work experience that is backed by reference letters.


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the prompt reply. Will keep this everything you mentioned in mind.

-Prashant


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

er.prashant.dixit said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply. Will keep this everything you mentioned in mind.
> 
> -Prashant


Hello Prashant. Could you let me know what you did for this case? When I had a look at the for 1023 - there is no space for correction in EOI or other details prior to Visa application. How did you fill the form.

Thanks.


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

I have not submitted my application yet. Still in process of collecting documents. But i have seen 1023 and i think in the details section you will have to mention in details. Also i am planning to attach one cover letter explaining my case to CO.


----------



## prforoz (Dec 8, 2014)

Oh!!. My confusion is that in 1023 - it asks "where have you given wrong information" - and there is no EOI option there. The only relevant option is Visa - but in the Visa form we would update the correct information anyway.
And hence this confusion.


----------



## timberlake (Nov 27, 2014)

I called up the control room and they mentioned that let the EOI mistake propagate to visa i.e deliberately do same mistake in visa application. My problem was about swapping of given name and family name in EOI. So I am going to do same mistake in visa application and mention name of the guy who advised me to do so in Form 1023. He was kind enough to share his name


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Timberlake,
Can i have the contact number of DIBP control room? I am not able to get it from anywhere.

Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## er.prashant.dixit (Mar 30, 2015)

@prforoz - Did you apply for the visa? Any idea where have u mentioned EOI correction in form 1023? 
I guess form 1023 is for correction of information after you submitted the VISA APPLICATION. Correct?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

You usually submit form 1023 to correct errors in the visa application, correct. You can upload it in the ImmiAccount or send it to the CO via email, once s/he has contacted you.


----------



## dgr8swati (Apr 11, 2017)

I did the same mistake. Prashant, please let me know what you did, Whether you got your visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

er.prashant.dixit said:


> @prforoz - Did you apply for the visa? Any idea where have u mentioned EOI correction in form 1023?
> I guess form 1023 is for correction of information after you submitted the VISA APPLICATION. Correct?


You are referring to a 2 year old thread

The member would most probably be long gone from the forum

Post your query in a new thread giving all the details for a better response 

Cheers


----------

